# Kutter in Scheveningen - Was geht und welcher Kutter ist der Beste ?



## robst (12. Oktober 2004)

Werte Angelfreunde,
in den Herbstferien werde ich einige Tage in Holland sein und bei dieser Gelegenheit vermutlich mal ne Kuttertour von Scheveningen aus machen.

Da ich trotz Optimismus ohnehin nicht nur positives erwarte (z.B überfüllte Kutter, angenehme Mitangler etc.) will ich wenigstens nicht direkt den schelchtesten Kutter wählen...

Könnte Ihr mir einen bestimmten empfehlen ?

Wie sind die Fangaussichten derzeit ?
Kutter oder Wrackangeln ?

Sonstige Tips für einen Kutterneuling ?


Danke.


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutter in Scheveningen - Was geht und welcher Kutter ist der Beste ?*

Ich gehe jedes Jahr einmal in Scheveningen zum Markrelenangeln. Mitterweile bin ich sicherlich auf jeden Kutter schon einmal gewesen. Große Unterschiede konnte ich nicht feststellen. Die Toiletten sind auf allen Kuttern zum :v . Mein Interesse an das Kutterangeln ist danach immer für ein Jahr erloschen. 

Im Oktober sind die Markrelen schon weg und es wird auf Dorsch oder Plattfisch gefischt. Das habe ich aber in Scheveningen noch nicht mitgemacht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutter in Scheveningen - Was geht und welcher Kutter ist der Beste ?*



> will ich wenigstens nicht direkt den schelchtesten Kutter wählen


Dann solltest Du Dich besser von Scheveningen fernhalten und nen anderen Hafen aufsuchen. (Den Helder, Neeltje Jans,...)

Die Schiffe fahren übrigens alle zum Wrackfischen mit Naturködern. Nutz am besten auch mal die Suchfunktion, das ist schon öfter genau erklärt worden.

Fangaussichten werden von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. So langsam dürften sich aber wieder Fische die diesen Namen auch verdient haben fangen lassen. Besser ist aber Jan-Mrz

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## robst (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutter in Scheveningen - Was geht und welcher Kutter ist der Beste ?*

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten. 
Wird wohl ne Spontanentscheidung. Gerät und einige Kilo Blei hab ich jedenfalls schoneinmal dabei....


----------

